# AWESOME EASY IDEA TO STORE YOUR CIRCULAR NEEDLES & CROCHET HOOKS ~ JUST LOOK IN YOUR KITCHEN!



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.organizedmom.net/2011/08/how-to-organize-your-car-with-this-easy-to-make-organizer/


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I am going to try this


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, but was wondering --- if the bags are put in on top of each other alternating the zip ends and then is sewn in onto the potholder, wouldn't
a) if sewn down the middle - only 1/2 of the baggie is accessible through the zip end - is remaining cut off? or

2) if the bags are sewn on the sides - doesn't that defeat the "accordion" effect?

I'm missing something here --- guess I'll just have to try it.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Rookie,

I haven't tried this either, but it seems the bags are attached using only the bottom edge of the bag...about 3/4" (the width of the double sided tape)

Depending on the size of the bags and the hot pad....the bags would then be folded in 1/2 when the hot pad is buttoned. The zip locked ends would be accessible only when unbuttoned and the hot pad "opened". Then you would have somewhat of an "accordion" effect.

I suppose you could use a "snack size" baggie for small items if you didn't want to fold them over when buttoned.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Want larger storage to keep those circular cords from coiling too tight?
Maybe try using gallon size bags and a place mat, rather than a hot pad. And sew on a piece of elastic for the button loop. 

Another post suggested sewing binding over the taped edge to reinforce it.....genius!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

After looking at the instructions....it clearly states to use the "snack" size.
And I found the quart size bags fit perfectly on a place mat!

LOL...I must have gotten carried away with my enthusiasm !!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Great Idea!


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great idea!! 
I have so much left over yarn from project, I might make (knit) my own potholder. I'll use double knitting to make it thick. 
Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

marina1109 said:


> Great idea!!
> I have so much left over yarn from project, I might make (knit) my own potholder. I'll use double knitting to make it thick.
> Thanks for posting this!!


Perfect!!! (wish I had thought of it


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I must be missing something. The link has nothing about storing circular needles and hooks, that I could see. I want to see that, especially the circulars. Do you have a link for that?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! What a neat little idea! I have a super craft daughter and I am off to the dollar store later to buy some unstained potholders to make one of these for her. She will love it and I guess I will just have to have one for myself, too. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

oma lisa said:


> Want larger storage to keep those circular cords from coiling too tight?
> Maybe try using gallon size bags and a place mat, rather than a hot pad. And sew on a piece of elastic for the button loop.
> 
> Another post suggested sewing binding over the taped edge to reinforce it.....genius!


Great idea!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a clever idea. Thanks!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I made a larger one of these using a placemat years ago for storing grooming items when traveling. Holes were punched in the bags to provide air circulation. Worked great!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Help please- I am not able to get to the link- but it says it's the same link that was for the car organizer (the posting just before.) Can someone send me the link for the circular organizer please?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I received one of these as a gift. Inside the baggies were samples of First Aid supplies.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Help please- I am not able to get to the link- but it says it's the same link that was for the car organizer (the posting just before.) Can someone send me the link for the circular organizer please?


It is the same item, just used for circular needles instead of car "stuff".


----------

